# 40 hp tahatsu 2 stroke running issue



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A few more details are needed for an internet diagnosis. The first attempt to fix it would be to change the primer ball.


----------



## Pstilwell (May 30, 2021)

BassFlats said:


> A few more details are needed for an internet diagnosis. The first attempt to fix it would be to change the primer ball.


Changed the primer ball and new hose


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A little history will help? How long have you had this motor? Has it always ran fine in the past? How old is the gas? Do you have to mix oil in with the fuel? Was the hose changed before you had problems or after? Is the primer ball facing the correct direction?


----------



## Pstilwell (May 30, 2021)

BassFlats said:


> A little history will help? How long have you had this motor? Has it always ran fine in the past? How old is the gas? Do you have to mix oil in with the fuel? Was the hose changed before you had problems or after? Is the primer ball facing the correct direction?


The motor is 20 years old I mix my own oil in gas and yes it has always ran fine I replaced all fuel lines on it last year after a similar situation .. changed the hose after I had the problem and the primer is facing the correct direction .. gas is new non ethanol.. I did use seafoam hoping to clean the motor a little bit I think it's a minor issue just don't know where to start


----------



## Pstilwell (May 30, 2021)

Pstilwell said:


> The motor is 20 years old I mix my own oil in gas and yes it has always ran fine I replaced all fuel lines on it last year after a similar situation .. changed the hose after I had the problem and the primer is facing the correct direction .. gas is new non ethanol.. I did use seafoam hoping to clean the motor a little bit I think it's a minor issue just don't know where to start


----------



## Pstilwell (May 30, 2021)

I really don't understand I took it out today ran it wide open for 3 or 4 miles it ran fine I throttl d down to turn around and it died I primed it and it ran well again wide open slowed down and every few min I had to prime it a lil to keep it running but it idels fine idk what to do


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The carb may need to be rebuilt and cleaned


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

What was you dose of seafoam? If heavy it will bog or stall it


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

The fuel pump may be on it's way out if you can squeeze the ball and get it to run ok. A 90 2 stroke I had years ago did the same thing. I replaced the fuel pump and it is still running as far as I know.


----------

